# Construction Trade: Do I have to pay an employee for Good Friday?



## mmefc (15 Mar 2008)

just  a  quick question, 

Im in the  construction trade,i s  good  friday a  bank  holiday?

I have one  employee, does he  have to work Good Friday?

Also the Easter Week, when i was serving my  time it was up to ourselves if we wanted to work, if we didnt it was at our own expense.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2008)

*Re: self employed i employee*

No. Good Friday is not a holiday. There are loads of threads about this on AAM.


----------



## Mizen Head (15 Mar 2008)

*Re: Do I have to pay an employee for Good Friday?*

Surely this 1 employee must be pretty good (or you would have got someone else) I also assume with 1 employee you must have a close working relationship.....so go on...pay the guy?girl for the 1 day, and you will more than get it back in goodwill.


----------



## Joe1234 (15 Mar 2008)

*Re: Do I have to pay an employee for Good Friday?*



mmefc said:


> is  good  friday a  bank  holiday?



Good Friday is a bank holiday.  It is not a public holiday.


----------



## Dropout (16 Mar 2008)

*Re: Do I have to pay an employee for Good Friday?*

Good friday and easter week are part of the construction trade annual hols and your employee is entitled to them.

Some builders and tradesmen work instead and some dont. We were usually asked if we wanted to or not, not enough work around this year so we're not working.

If they do work easter week you still have to give them one weeks pay on top of their wages. Check siptu.ie for pay and conditions in construction trades.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (16 Mar 2008)

*Re: Do I have to pay an employee for Good Friday?*

Moved from Askaboutbusiness to  Work etc which is where questions similar questions relating to employER/EE rights and responsibilities have been asked and answered before.


----------



## mmefc (17 Mar 2008)

mizen head its  not the  issue of not  paying  the  guy  for  good  friday its the  point of  been under  pressure  with 2  bank  holidays  on  the  bounce  coupled  with  good  friday  and  easter  week  and then  the  apprentice  is  gone  to  fas  for  3 months  the  following week..


----------



## MsGinger (17 Mar 2008)

I also work in the construction trade.  We pay 1 days leave to our employees who take the day off.  A lot of our sites don't close for Easter week and we don't pay the lads an extra week if they work it, but obviously we let them take these days later in the year if they work it.


----------



## mcb (22 Mar 2008)

Good Friday is an annuall holiday as set out by the CIF.  So if your employee works this day that he can take another day off at a later date or you pay him double.  Also next week, Monday is obviuosly a bank holiday and the rest of the week is builders easter holidays, again that is set out by the CIF.


----------



## MsGinger (23 Mar 2008)

Not everyone in the construction industry is a member of the CIF, so these dates don't always apply.


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Mar 2008)

MsGinger said:


> Not everyone in the construction industry is a member of the CIF, so these dates don't always apply.



Do the CIF not impose their regulations regardless of whether or not you are a member?


----------



## Purple (23 Mar 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Do the CIF not impose their regulations regardless of whether or not you are a member?



How can they be allowed to do that?


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Mar 2008)

Purple said:


> How can they be allowed to do that?



Would love to know.  I can't post any details as to why I made the previous post, in the interest of anonimity.


----------



## S.L.F (24 Mar 2008)

As far as I'm aware the CIF are not a regulatory body and have no powers beyond giving guidelines.


----------



## MugsGame (24 Mar 2008)

From the SIPTU page on construction, Good Friday comes out of Annual Leave, i.e. it does not cost the employer anything extra to pay for it, as they have to pay for the leave day whenever it's taken.


----------

